# Congiuntivo: se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme è/sia/fosse superiore a...



## fabio80

Secondo Voi, la seguente frase è corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale?

"se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggeti FOSSE superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito..."

Grazie mille a tutti.

Fabio


----------



## _forumuser_

Io direi semplicemente *e'* o al limite, ma proprio al limite perche' un congiuntivo c'e' gia', *sia*.

Per usare fosse dovresti dire:

Qualora l'insieme degli oggetti fosse (risultasse) superiore al numero delle scatole...


----------



## danalto

D'accordo anche io, *è*...


----------



## valy822

Voto *è* come gli altri.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

fabio80 said:


> Secondo Voi, la seguente frase è corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale?
> 
> "se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli ogge*tti* FOSSE superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito..."
> 
> Grazie mille a tutti.
> 
> Fabio



Se si *dovesse appurare* che l'insieme degli oggetti *è*..
Se si *appura* che l'insieme degli oggetti *è*..

Queste sarebbero le mie scelte.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mia variante che risolve il problema alla radice  :
_Se l'insieme degli oggetti *dovesse risultare/rivelarsi* superiore al numero delle scatole..._

(Che poi è più o meno come ha già detto _fu_.)


----------



## bubu7

Secondo me qui il problema della concordanza è legato al significato del verbo _appurare_ che significa _accertare, verificare, chiarire_ (GRADIT). Se diventiamo certi di qualcosa non possiamo usare il modo verbale dell'incertezza.
Se ad _appurare_ si sostituisse _sospettare_, il discorso cambierebbe: il congiuntivo imperfetto sarebbe la scelta d'elezione (benché, nel linguaggio colloquiale, anche il modo indicativo sarebbe accettabile).


----------



## sabrinita85

Secondo me,_ "se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggeti *FOSSE *superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito..."_
non è sbagliato e lo trovo più appropriato.
_"Se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggetti fosse"_ è uguale a _"nel caso in cui l'insieme fosse superiore...."._


----------



## kibera

Per me, è migliore *fosse*! è piu appropriato


----------



## rapppos

Anche a me sembra più appropiato "*fosse*", però la spiegazione semantica di _bubu7 _è convincente.


----------



## AnGy_111

Assolutamente migliore *é*, dal punto di vista grammaticale non ci sono dubbi per me.


----------



## mateintwo

bubu7 said:


> Secondo me qui il problema della concordanza è legato al significato del verbo _appurare_ che significa _accertare, verificare, chiarire_ (GRADIT). Se diventiamo certi di qualcosa non possiamo usare il modo verbale dell'incertezza.


 
Se non ci fosse qualche dubbio perché si deve appurare qualcosa?


----------



## niklavjus

sabrinita85 - kibera - rapppos - mateintwo said:
			
		

> ...


Ricapitolando quanto detto da bubu7:

"_*Se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggeti ...*_" fino a qui va bene il congiuntivo perché non si è ancora appurato.

"*... è superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito...*" da qui si usa l'indicativo perché si è già appurato.

Se la frase fosse: 

"*Se l'insieme degli oggetti fosse superiore al numero delle scatole,...*" allora il condizionale sarebbe d'obbligo, perché si ipotizza.

Ma una volta certi si ritorna all'indicativo: ".*.. costruiremo altre scatole*".


----------



## bubu7

Complimenti, Nik, non avrei potuto chiarire meglio.
Da oggi ti nomino ermeneuta ufficiale dei miei interventi. 

Cordialmente,
bubu


----------



## Cnaeius

bubu7 said:


> Complimenti, Nik, non avrei potuto chiarire meglio.
> Da oggi ti nomino ermeneuta ufficiale dei miei interventi.
> 
> Cordialmente,
> bubu


 
1: "se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggetti *fosse *superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito..."   

2: "se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggetti *è *superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito..."  

3: "se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggetti *sia *superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito..."   


1: grammaticalmente è ineccepibile e secondo me è la migliore. La protasi (se...) del periodo ipotetico, appunto perchè è ipotetico, attrae il congiuntivo nelle sue subordinate. Si chiama _attrazione modale_ ed è appunto col periodo ipotetico del 2o e 3o tipo che ricorre piu di frequente.
"Se si dovesse appurare (reggente e protasi del p ipotetico) che l'insieme.. fosse..(subordinata)"

2: non è scorretta solo perchè è pure usata. Di fatto usando "è" ci si dimentica dell'ipoteticità del periodo ipotetico, come se fosse (ma non è) "Ho appurato che l'insieme è superiore"

3: Sbagliata: l'uso del presente congiuntivo non trova nessuna giustificazione nè nella concordanza dei tempi nè nell'uso

Ciao


----------



## infinite sadness

fabio80 said:


> Secondo Voi, la seguente frase è corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale?
> 
> "se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggeti FOSSE superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito..."
> 
> Grazie mille a tutti.
> 
> Fabio



Secondo me sì.


----------



## awanzi

Fosse secondo me è sbagliatissimo. 
Mi sembra meglio "qualora l'insieme degli oggetti RISULTI superiore al numero..."

Risultare mi sembra anche più adatto, visto che è di un risultato che si parla.


----------



## niklavjus

Cnaeius said:


> 1: "se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggetti *fosse *superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito..."
> 
> 2: "se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggetti *è *superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito..."


In rete, ho trovato informazioni sull'attrazione modale ma sempre riferite al latino che non cognosco, e quindi dopo un po' ci ho rinunciato. 
Sarà vero quel che dici, ma ad essere sincero quella frase, così costruita, mi suona strana e non la userei.

Ciao



			
				niklavjus said:
			
		

> "Se l'insieme degli oggetti fosse superiore al numero delle scatole,..." allora il condizionale *congiuntivo* sarebbe d'obbligo, perché si ipotizza.


Lapsus.


----------



## _forumuser_

Rileggendo alcuni interventi mi rendo conto che il fosse non e' sbagliato, pero' introduce ambiguita' dove non dovrebbe essercene e quindi tende ad essere evitato dalla maggioranza.

Usando la teoria degli spazi mentali di Fauconnier, quello della subordinata puo' essere concepito come uno spazio di realta' seppure inserito in uno spazio di dubbio: 

- Principale: Se ....... = spazio ipotetico, si possono verificare molteplici scenari (si puo' appurare o meno, aut-aut). 

- Subordinata: che ..... = spazio di realta'. Qui c'e' un solo scenario possibile tra caso A (l'insieme degli oggetti e' superiore al numero delle scatole) e caso B: l'insieme degli oggetti non e' superiore al numero delle scatole). 

In questo secondo spazio l'ambiguita' non puo' esistere poiche' la subordinata all'interno del periodo ipotetico indica quello che sara' la realta' (unica e indubitabile) dopo la verifica di cui si parla nella principale, non piu' quello che potrebbe (o meno) verificarsi. Inserire un ulteriore elemento di dubbio nella subordinata mediante l'uso del congiuntivo renderebbe la frase illogica o meno logica e sicuramente meno intuitiva. 

Come viene vista la grammatica cognitiva in Italia?


----------



## bubu7

_forumuser_ said:


> Rileggendo alcuni interventi mi rendo conto che il fosse non e' sbagliato, pero' introduce ambiguita' dove non dovrebbe essercene e quindi tende ad essere evitato dalla maggioranza.


 
Penso che tu abbia sintetizzato bene i due aspetti del problema: quello semantico e quello grammaticale.
Si tratta di due fattori importanti per decidere dell'accettabilità di una frase; anche se l'aspetto grammaticale, in caso di contrasto, ha in genere il sopravvento, soprattutto nella scrittura sorvegliata.


----------



## Cnaeius

_forumuser_ said:


> Rileggendo alcuni interventi mi rendo conto che il fosse non e' sbagliato, pero' introduce ambiguita' dove non dovrebbe essercene e quindi tende ad essere evitato dalla maggioranza.
> 
> Usando la teoria degli spazi mentali di Fauconnier, quello della subordinata puo' essere concepito come uno spazio di realta' seppure inserito in uno spazio di dubbio:
> 
> - Principale: Se ....... = spazio ipotetico, si possono verificare molteplici scenari (si puo' appurare o meno, aut-aut).
> 
> - Subordinata: che ..... = spazio di realta'. Qui c'e' un solo scenario possibile tra caso A (l'insieme degli oggetti e' superiore al numero delle scatole) e caso B: l'insieme degli oggetti non e' superiore al numero delle scatole).
> 
> In questo secondo spazio l'ambiguita' non puo' esistere poiche' la subordinata all'interno del periodo ipotetico indica quello che sara' la realta' (unica e indubitabile) dopo la verifica di cui si parla nella principale, non piu' quello che potrebbe (o meno) verificarsi. Inserire un ulteriore elemento di dubbio nella subordinata mediante l'uso del congiuntivo renderebbe la frase illogica o meno logica e sicuramente meno intuitiva.
> 
> Come viene vista la grammatica cognitiva in Italia?


 
Intervento molto interessante, che spiega bene, secondo me, il possibile uso di "è". Se devo fare un appunto dico solo che il concetto di realtà nella subodinata non è affatto assoluto, dipende semplicemente da dove si sente il parlante: se, mentre esprime l'ipotesi, si proietta nel caso in cui la possibilità espressa nel periodo ipotetico diventa realtà, allora userà l'indicativo. Questo proiettarsi non è affatto automatico nè per forza l'unico modo logico di procedere. In caso contrario userà il congiuntivo (imperfetto in questo caso). Non parlerei di illogicità della frase col congiuntivo quindi, anche perchè l'attrazione del congiuntivo nel periodo ipotetico ha ben salde radici storiche, che rimangono come fossili in italiano, anche se non come regole.


----------



## niklavjus

fabio80 said:
			
		

> "se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme degli oggeti FOSSE superiore al numero delle scatole, verrà stabilito..."


fabio80, ma dove l'hai pescata sta frase? 



			
				_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Rileggendo alcuni interventi mi rendo conto che il fosse non e' sbagliato ma solo ridondante. Il problema e' che questa ridondanza introduce ambiguita' dove non dovrebbe essercene e quindi tende ad essere evitata dalla maggioranza.
> 
> Tutto il resto...


_forumuser_, la tua esposizione in tre fasi mi piace troppo, e lo dico senza ironia di sorta. Sei partito col "mea culpa" riconoscendo la correttezza del congiuntivo nell'incidente, l'hai dichiarato 'ridondante', e poi, l'hai letteralmente stroncato con un'esposizione logica che non fa una piega. Insomma, sei di una delicatezza a tutta prova; hai accontentato tutti. 
Solo, mi confonde un po' la conclusione secondo cui "_l'uso del congiuntivo renderebbe la frase illogica o meno logica e sicuramente meno intuitiva._".
Non credi che una frase meno che logica non possa che essere illogica e di conseguenza poco intuitiva?



Cnaeius said:


> Intervento molto interessante, che spiega bene, secondo me, il possibile uso di "è". Se devo fare un appunto dico solo che il concetto di realtà nella subodinata non è affatto assoluto, dipende semplicemente da dove si sente il parlante: se, mentre esprime l'ipotesi, si proietta nel caso in cui la possibilità espressa nel periodo ipotetico diventa realtà, allora userà l'indicativo. Questo proiettarsi non è affatto automatico nè per forza l'unico modo logico di procedere. In caso contrario userà il congiuntivo (imperfetto in questo caso). Non parlerei di illogicità della frase col congiuntivo quindi, anche perchè l'attrazione del congiuntivo nel periodo ipotetico ha ben salde radici storiche, che rimangono come fossili in italiano, anche se non come regole.


Ho cercato di approfondire la questione ma evidentemente le mie capacità non mi consentono di venirne a capo da solo. La mia impressione continua ad essere che la frase in esame sia un pessimo esempio di sintassi.

Il parlante, nel caso in questione, non può proiettarsi verso alcuna possibilità. La conclusione non è un fatto soggettivo ma dipende dall'esito (oggettivo) positivo della verifica, affinché possa essere conseguente (", verrà stabilito...").
Riducendo la frase alle sole protasi e apodosi il problema non si porrebbe:

"_Se si dovesse appurare *la superiorità dell'insieme degli oggetti rispetto al numero delle scatole*, verrà stabilito..._".

Perdonami quest'ennesimo esempio, vorrei solo capire dove falla la semplice logica - con buona pace delle teorie cognitiviste.

Che l'attrazione modale funzionasse con il latino, che ha struttura diversa dall'italiano, forse non significa che debba necessariamente farlo con quest'ultimo, almeno non in tutti i casi. Tra l'altro - riconosco che potrebbe non rilevare - sul sito latinovivo.com si dice che proposizioni, latine, al congiuntivo dovuto ad attrazione modale vanno tradotte in italiano all'indicativo.

I dizionari DISC, Gabrielli e Treccani, alla voce "attrazione" riportano tra i significati anche "attrazione modale", ma sempre con riguardo al latino.
Ne "La grande grammatica italiana di consultazione" ho cercato la voce nell'indice analitico, senza esito.

Googlando ho anche trovato un thread dell'anno scorso, qui su WRF, con tema simile. Là concludeste  ammettendo la validità dei diversi costrutti, ma in questo caso l'uso di quel congiuntivo mi sembra inaccettabile. 
Là affermasti che: "_Con alcuni verbi è possibile l’attrazione modale: un operatore sintattico (ad es. il se ipotetico) è in grado di legittimare il congiuntivo ..._".

Fra tali verbi sono compresi verbi come, appurare, accertare, verificare  etc.? 
Potresti darmi qualche altra indicazione per favore?

Ti ringrazio.

Ciao a tutti


----------



## Catword O_o'

Perdonate l'intrusione signori; mi trovo a scrivere su questo forum casualmente: questa sera, mentre mi cimentavo nell'elaborazione di pensieri contorti, mi è apparso in mente un particolare momento della mia vita: quel dì in cui appresi che era possibile utilizzare due congiuntivi all'interno di una stessa frase servendomi dell'attrazione modale. Poichè non mi veniva in mente alcun esempio che confermasse tale regola, decisi di consultare l'internet, ed ora eccomi qui. Nonostante l'ultimo edit sia stato fatto nel lontano 2007, spero qualcuno mi *corregga se sbaglio *(non se sbagliassi nè se sbaglierei  )*.*
Si noti: Se *sapessi* che il mondo *stesse* per esplodere... -- segue un condizionale.
L'esempio si rifà all'immaginar che il mondo stia per esplodere, e non ad una situazione reale. L'utilizzo del secondo congiuntivo ha il solo scopo di attribuire un maggior carico di ipoteticità. 
Attenzione: Se la gente *realizzasse* che al mondo *ci sono* milioni di bambini che muoiono di fame, -- segue un condizionale.
La realtà è rappresentata dal fatto che veramente esistono milioni di bambini che muoiono di fame al mondo, indi usare un congiuntivo ipotetico sarebbe a dir poco irresponsabile e bastardo ( and indeed incorrect).
Ed infine: Se mi *accorgessi* che mio figlio *fumasse* 10 canne al giorno...-- segue un condizionale o una spezzata di gambe.
MA attenzione: Se mi *accorgessi* che mio figlio *fuma* 10 canne al giorno... -- segue sepre una spezzata di gambe, ma la situazione è more likely to happen, meno ipotetica, più vicina alla realtà di quanto non lo sia la prima, quale pura immaginazione.
Ecco la mia spiegazione. Plausibile? 
Se ho sbagliato non condannatemi, son soltanto un povero diciannovenne


----------

